# Marm meets plant



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a water hyacinth the other day, and already there were a couple shoots big enough to pinch off. So I put a shoot in a couple of my other tanks.
Marmaduke wasn't so sure about it. He actually started flaring at it! First time I've seen him flare. 
Didn't get a pic of him flaring, but got a couple of other decent pics.

























And managed to sneak this pic of him resting on his fake plant hammock.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice betta, I love that blue shine in his eyes.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

i LIKE THE COLOR of the betta


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys ^_^

Dustman - I love his eyes too! Here's a closeup shot of his eye:









Thanks Planteds  It was his colour that totally attracted me to him. Wasn't looking for another betta, didn't have a spare tank, but things just seemed to align and, well, there he is 
I call his colour "dirty orange dalmatian"


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm not much of betta guy but that is a nice looking fish.


----------

